

Free Reverse Whois Lookup - howaboutit
http://viewdns.info/reversewhois/

======
intopieces
Aren't WHOIS entries notariously light on accurate details? I haven't come
across one that told me anything in years.

------
Jemmeh
It's missing quite a few of mine. Also this kind of reverse lookup has been
around for a long time. Nothing new here.

------
sharmadwivid
Amazing tool!!! I found three domain name registered with my name. Cool!!!
Thanks for sharing it!!!

~~~
sharmadwivid
Did I write anything wrong in this comment for getting -2???

~~~
noobie
You were down-voted because your comment doesn't really add to the discussion.

~~~
sharmadwivid
Okay, Got it. Thanks for your kind words!!!

